# this is why u dont buy ebay intakes



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

this is why u dont buy cheapo *universal* Ebay intakes !










no proper connection hoses etc.

and this is why you should buy a HOT SHOT intake made for our cars !










proper fitting hoses !! :thumbup:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't know what you're talking about buddy. I have the ebay intake in my car. Best bang for the buck out there. Screw high-ticket items when you can the same thing for much cheaper.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you _can_ cut the hoses so they're the right length.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

^^^

Exactly my point. 


If having really long hoses is the rationale for judging the ebay intake, I think the judgement is a bit too flawed.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....also, comparing the wai from ebay, to a hotshot cai......no real comparison


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I can prove for a fact that WAI does much better than a CAI on the track.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Harris said:


> I can prove for a fact that WAI does much better than a CAI on the track.


i dont disagree with you harris but i would like to see the comparison if you have any.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

AMEN to the cheaper ebay intakes... its the best bang for ur buck.

i have a few Altima buddies (one with a KA and one with the VQ) and they have the cheap ebay intakes that perform the same way as the higher priced Injen, etc...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

se_nismo said:


> i dont disagree with you harris but i would like to see the comparison if you have any.



It's not an actual document. Just a comparison between one car with a CAI and another with WAI going head-to-head in a race. The WAI-equipped car won each time.

I remember reading a thread on the sr20forum where a member was discussing how he cut his ETs by 0.3 second or so by replacing his CAI with a WAI.

I assume that this has to do with how the CAIs are "tuned". Yea, HS, Injen etc. do their research when making the CAIs, but I think a dyno isn't everything when it comes to proving a car's capability on the track. Dyno conditions are not the same as track conditions. Those conditions just cannot be simulated quite well on a dyno, which is why there is a noticed difference in the performance of these products on a track compared to how they do on a dyno.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Harris said:


> It's not an actual document. Just a comparison between one car with a CAI and another with WAI going head-to-head in a race. The WAI-equipped car won each time.
> 
> I remember reading a thread on the sr20forum where a member was discussing how he cut his ETs by 0.3 second or so by replacing his CAI with a WAI.
> 
> I assume that this has to do with how the CAIs are "tuned". Yea, HS, Injen etc. do their research when making the CAIs, but I think a dyno isn't everything when it comes to proving a car's capability on the track. Dyno conditions are not the same as track conditions. Those conditions just cannot be simulated quite well on a dyno, which is why there is a noticed difference in the performance of these products on a track compared to how they do on a dyno.



Are they both the same cars? could also be the drive/weight


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> this is why u dont buy cheapo Ebay intakes !
> 
> <Other Ebay intake image snipped>
> 
> ...


What is that little box for by the battery, with the yellow label on it and wires connected to it?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Harris said:


> I assume that this has to do with how the CAIs are "tuned". Yea, HS, Injen etc. do their research when making the CAIs, but I think a dyno isn't everything when it comes to proving a car's capability on the track. Dyno conditions are not the same as track conditions. Those conditions just cannot be simulated quite well on a dyno, which is why there is a noticed difference in the performance of these products on a track compared to how they do on a dyno.


only problem with this theory are the numerous variables at the track and differences in the car..ie...driver ability, weight, tires...etc..etc.. There is no way to judge the performance of a part at the track. Not even to say one car had a WAI and one had a CAI and the WAI car won.. that means nothing. Could just mean the car eqipped with the WAI had a superior driver.

It's has to be tested on a dyno first. All big time race teams dyno tune their cars long before thoughts of heading to the track. How could the intakes length, diameter, filter ..etc.. ever be properly tested?

Another factor to keep in mind when testing with a Cold Air Intake (CAI) is that on a Dyno you are stationary, so logically your CAI will not be operating under normal conditions. The optimal operating condition would of course be felt on the open road or track when a constant supply of cool air is being drawn up the intake tube. Under normal driving conditions that may be accountable for an extra 1 or 2 horses that isn't seen on the dyno.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> this is why u dont buy cheapo Ebay intakes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we shouldn't get the cheapo intakes from ebay, where do you suggest we get our HOTSHOT intakes from?!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

stevja1 said:


> What is that little box for by the battery, with the yellow label on it and wires connected to it?


maybe for HID lights???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hehe I got HID's suckas in a 87 300ZX


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Harris said:


> I remember reading a thread on the sr20forum where a member was discussing how he cut his ETs by 0.3 second or so by replacing his CAI with a WAI.
> .


drag racing has even more variables than autocross or road racing.. especially when the driver is concerned. 0.3 of a second could altered in two back to back runs simply due to reaction times or track conditions

You simply can't test parts on the track. You do the testing..then go to the track..then test then track.. ask any legitimate team or driver. I don't mean weekend warrior street racer ... lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> hehe I got HID's suckas in a 87 300ZX


great... thanks.... that was helpful


----------



## hector200sx (Apr 29, 2004)

i heard that you get more top end HP with a CAI. and more low end out of a WAI


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if anything it should be the other way around.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Here's my cheap $28 ebay CAI love it....


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

I got my intake off ebay it's aright I guess I'm gong to get a new one soon probably the hot shot... just because I'm wanting to put it in shows... or else i'd just stick with what I have..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hector200sx said:


> i heard that you get more top end HP with a CAI. and more low end out of a WAI



that is correct


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Timbo said:


> If we shouldn't get the cheapo intakes from ebay, where do you suggest we get our HOTSHOT intakes from?!




www.hotshot.com
www.x3racing.com
www.ptuning.com


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> that is correct


proof?

Here is proof that the CAI should have more low end power:

http://www.eng.fsu.edu/~shih/eml4421/student presentation EML 4421/manifold tuning.pdf

see page 12 and 13 (of 33).


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

I see you sporting an ebay strut bar though....


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

owned!!!!!!!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

BlendNo27 said:


> I see you sporting an ebay strut bar though....



damn...good eye


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

James said:


> proof?
> 
> Here is proof that the CAI should have more low end power:
> 
> ...



haha whaddya know,,,, and FSU website


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

That's just by coincidence. One of you're retard friends over there did a paper on manifold tuning and it was still online... don't think you guys are so smart over there!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

myoung said:


> only problem with this theory are the numerous variables at the track and differences in the car..ie...driver ability, weight, tires...etc..etc.. There is no way to judge the performance of a part at the track. Not even to say one car had a WAI and one had a CAI and the WAI car won.. that means nothing. Could just mean the car eqipped with the WAI had a superior driver.
> 
> It's has to be tested on a dyno first. All big time race teams dyno tune their cars long before thoughts of heading to the track. How could the intakes length, diameter, filter ..etc.. ever be properly tested?
> 
> Another factor to keep in mind when testing with a Cold Air Intake (CAI) is that on a Dyno you are stationary, so logically your CAI will not be operating under normal conditions. The optimal operating condition would of course be felt on the open road or track when a constant supply of cool air is being drawn up the intake tube. Under normal driving conditions that may be accountable for an extra 1 or 2 horses that isn't seen on the dyno.



I completely agree with what you're saying. Again, my views are based not not only other people's experiences, but my own as well. To add a bit more to this debate, I also had a dyno comparison with the CAI-equipped car (Dynojet dynamometer, for anyone who cares to know).

The comparison-other was a 200SX SE-R with a Hotshot CAI, while my '94 SE-R had the said ebay intake. That car made 132 hp, while mine made 129 hp, showing that the 200SX SE-R made more power than my car. But, when we raced, I was ahead of him every time.

I couldn't understand why this was the case, but then I thought it might be a weight differential, if anything. However, I then read that thread where the guy lost a bit off his ET when he switched to a WAI. So I really don't know what to make of this.

Honestly, I think this issue is worth looking at. The way I see it, we are having somewhat inconclusive answers as to which intake system is better than the other. Yes, the CAI does make more power than a WAI on the dyno, but how about real-world comparisons? I propose a research article on NPM covering this topic!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok i stand corrected.. 

this is why you dont buy a UNIVERSAL intake from ebay...

and the yellow box is my ballast.. and this thread is about INTAKE not STRUT BARS so it not PWNED


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Harris said:


> I completely agree with what you're saying. Again, my views are based not not only other people's experiences, but my own as well. To add a bit more to this debate, I also had a dyno comparison with the CAI-equipped car (Dynojet dynamometer, for anyone who cares to know).
> 
> The comparison-other was a 200SX SE-R with a Hotshot CAI, while my '94 SE-R had the said ebay intake. That car made 132 hp, while mine made 129 hp, showing that the 200SX SE-R made more power than my car. But, when we raced, I was ahead of him every time.
> 
> ...


There are too many variables to say one is always better than the other. By temperature, the CAI is better. By resonance tuning, the WAI will make more power higher. Weight is so small of a difference I wouldn't even throw it into the equation...

This is one of those moot points that probably will never be answered... I think the CAI will make more power most of the time. Resonance tuning is relatively small in effect in magnitude compared to the power gains with lowering the temperature.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I've heard people say the holes on the HS CAI don't line up 100% correctly though. Mine (Ebay K&N) bolted right up.

I also have an Ebay strut bar BTW


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> I've heard people say the holes on the HS CAI don't line up 100% correctly though. Mine (Ebay K&N) bolted right up.
> 
> I also have an Ebay strut bar BTW


if u are talkin about the adapter plate.. that was a long time ago.. fit perfect now.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

HotShot isn't all cracked up to be.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

esco2k2 said:


> HotShot isn't all cracked up to be.


Would certainly take the advice of anyone that bought Weapon-R ProCircuits coil-overs...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

myoung said:


> Would certainly take the advice of anyone that bought Weapon-R ProCircuits coil-overs...


Ya know Mike, you're getting funnier by the day.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I have the ebay WAI but get the effect of cold air from my hood. I have a scoop on my hood to direct air to the filter. However, the gains vary depending upon the outside temp. Don't do much in the summer but in the winter there is a big difference. Honestly, this could go on forever. Pretty much the "ebay" WAI is a way to get a cheap hp gain. But the CAI is better cosmetically for like shows and stuff, and most people don't think much of the WAI. I have the WAI for now and have been debating switch to CAI for show purposes but then again, eventually I plan to turbo so who knows.

Mitch


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah I know, shitty decision on my part I would admit. Their CAI, didn't really impress me and due to the fact I received their header with 3 dents in the downpipe and the ceramic coating was scratched and was flaking off. WOW that was worth $370, and HotShot tells me they on back order for their 1.6L headers??


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

when i got my ebay intake i didnt really notice any difference in power. it made my car pretty loud though.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

UnosGirl said:


> I got my intake off ebay it's aright I guess I'm gong to get a new one soon probably the hot shot... just because I'm wanting to put it in shows... or else i'd just stick with what I have..


The Injen would be better suited for shows.
I think the finish on it is much better than the HS.

Both are very good intakes.

Does Injen make an intake for the 03 GXE???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok,
Some of you need some engine bay degreaser/cleaner.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Ok,
> Some of you need some engine bay degreaser/cleaner.
> 
> Seth


and here comes seth sayin we have dirty engine bays. lol ! :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Ok,
> Some of you need some engine bay degreaser/cleaner.
> 
> Seth


or spray paint  did you happen to see this engine bay?

I think I think I had nightmares about it last night 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=64802


----------



## sideways ed (Jun 17, 2004)

for those hot shot intakes basically all ur paying for is the name, u could get the same shit for cheaper and itll work the same


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sideways ed said:


> for those hot shot intakes basically all ur paying for is the name, u could get the same shit for cheaper and itll work the same


NO they don't work the same... none of the cheaper intakes are designed with the smaller , step down "A" pipe.. this design has been proven time and again to produce more power in the GA16.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Blahh blah blahhh. This thread sucks. You don't need a CAI or WAI when you have an intercooler.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> Blahh blah blahhh. This thread sucks. You don't need a CAI or WAI when you have an intercooler.


Yeah, yeah.....mr. "My car has 249 HP"  However, that IS true.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> Blahh blah blahhh. This thread sucks. You don't need a CAI or WAI when you have an intercooler.


wow, i think he just owned everyone on thisthread...well maybe not mike young sincehe has an intercooler..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Blahh blah blahhh. This thread sucks. You don't need a CAI or WAI when you have an intercooler.


How about a loan.... :cheers:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Wes has a good point...

Buy ebay crap if you want... 


*CLOSED*


----------

